# Rachmaninov's Prelude in C# minor, Op. 3, No. 2



## brunson (Nov 24, 2008)

I know there are many musicians and at least one Rachmaninov fan here, I thought you may enjoy this.

Sometime called his "Impossible Prelude":

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifKKlhYF53w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifKKlhYF53w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 24, 2008)

I played this about 3 years ago, not this way though  (seen this video before)

By the way, it doesn't start like this. I'm a Rachmaninoff fan too. I love his piano concertos.

(I don't think he called this the impossible prelude, it's not so hard.)


----------



## Cronus616 (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL XD
i need some of those ^^


----------



## TMOY (Nov 24, 2008)

I already knew this video but I still find it hilarious.
I have played some Rachmaninov works; no need of such stuff, you just have to be left-handed


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I had seen it before, and I always thought it was wonderfully fun. I have tried playing this (the real version of it, which as nitrocan says, doesn't really begin this way). It's pretty hard, but my biggest problem is I'm not quite good enough to play it, not that I don't have big enough hands.

I was always a fan of the rock group Renaissance; they used a piece of this in one of their songs.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 25, 2008)

yay rachmaninov!  saw this video some time ago...thought it was really amusing..hhahaha

well i quite like his 4th concerto...its fun


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 25, 2008)

lol, it's been a while since I saw this video. It's awesome. =D

I want to see him for real sometime.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 25, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> yay rachmaninov!  saw this video some time ago...thought it was really amusing..hhahaha
> 
> well i quite like his 4th concerto...its *fun*



What about the 3rd part of the 2nd concerto?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 25, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > yay rachmaninov!  saw this video some time ago...thought it was really amusing..hhahaha
> ...



heh, you know why horowitz never played the 2nd concerto in public? he did not like the idea of accompanying the orchestra 

mm I love every bit of the rachmaninov concertos...learning the 3rd now..


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 25, 2008)

Gotta love Horowitz 

You're learning the 3rd concerto? I'd love to play just the 3rd (last) part of it. It's just amazing...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 25, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Gotta love Horowitz
> 
> You're learning the 3rd concerto? I'd love to play just the 3rd (last) part of it. It's just amazing...



heard this before? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1DMn-yUfHY&feature=PlayList&p=345DBBFC8CD020D8&index=0&playnext=1
horowitz playing an amazing rach 3, at like 75 years old? and...with the same fire and speed of his earlier days.
PM me if you want a pirated recording of horowitz with koussevitzky and NYPO, 194x (?). I'm supposed to share it with people who want it, so yea. Its 3.17am and i should be sleeping..


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard of his recording at his 70's, he's still at full power


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol, that was awesome!


----------



## shelley (Nov 26, 2008)

Haha, "But only _hands_ small!"

You should check out some of the other musical sketches by Igudesman and Joo. This one is one of the funniest though.


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2008)

if you think this is funny, search for 'victor borge'. he is a genius


----------



## Crickets (Nov 29, 2008)

shelley said:


> Haha, "But only _hands_ small!"



I loled sooo hard at that.

Also how bout them shorts that other guy was wearing? lol


----------

